
Is Twitter Strangling its Famous API? - sant0sk1
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/is_twitter_strangling_its_api.php
======
jrnkntl
"SocialToo complains that Twitter should let it pay for heavy access to the
API if it won't allow it for free, but Twitter apparently isn't interested.",
this is at least interesting. What is Twitter up to? In what way will they
monetize it then?

